# vinyl shed use for pigeon lolft ?



## zeroc2k (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello All,
I have a vinyl shed. Can I use it for pigeon loft ?

Thanks,
Zeroc2k


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

One of our lofts is a metal shed about the same as that and I have found it might be cheaper to build but it's very difficult to cut doors, windows & vents, I needed tin snips to do the cutting. 

I also had to insulate the inside because here in WI. in the winter it was like a fridge and in the summer it gets very hot without fans to circulate the air.

To be honest if I did it all over I would have built a wooden loft.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think it will be better than the metal shed, and easier to cut out windows, and vents. But if you don't like it, it might be ruined to use for other purposes with the windows in it. I would try it, Its better than nothing. min


----------

